# Lindsay Lohan Saufgelage in der Entzugsklinik



## Mandalorianer (22 Dez. 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan
Saufgelage in der Entzugsklinik​*


*In der Betty-Ford-Klinik veranstalteten Zimmernachbarn von Starlet Lindsay Lohan ein Trinkgelage. Und die Schauspielerin feierte mit.​*


Starlet Lindsay Lohan (24) feierte mit ihren Zimmernachbarn eine Party in einem Nebengebäude der Betty-Ford-Entzugsklinik. Dabei sei es feucht-fröhlich zugegangen, meldet „TMZ“. Ob allerdings auch Lohan selbst Alkohol getrunken hat, ist unbekannt.

Die Partygäste seien daraufhin zur besseren Beobachtung wieder in das Hauptgebäude der Klinik verlegt worden. Es gebe zwar keine Beweise dafür, dass Lohan ebenfalls alkoholisiert war, sie dürfe nun aber an Weihnachten nicht nach Hause fahren, berichtet „TMZ“ unter Berufung auf ungenannte Quellen.

Lindsay Lohan, die immer wieder wegen Drogendelikten für Schlagzeilen sorgte, wird den Klinikaufenthalt voraussichtlich erst Anfang 2011 beenden. Ihre Einweisung steht im Zusammenhang mit einer Reihe von Verstößen gegen ihre Bewährungsauflagen. 

*Die "TMZ" geht halt auch den miesen Geschichten nach
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2010)

Schalalalaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Q (22 Dez. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Schalalalaaaaaaaaaaa




oooohooohhooooo


----------



## MarioP (25 Dez. 2010)

Die bescheuerte Krähe, sich die Lippen derart zu verunstalten.


----------

